# New here!



## Fast05GT (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Brothers,
My name is Bro. FC Michael Dalia from Maimonides Marshall Lodge #739 in NYC.  Seems like a great site to learn more about the light.  My 3rd degree will be on the 27th! So excited:lol:

Cant wait to learn more on the site here, going to be fun.

Fraternal Regards


----------



## MikeMay (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats, and welcome to the Forums!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard brother!


----------



## flttrainer (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome brother. You will find lots of knowledgeable brethren on this site.

Sent from my iPad using Freemasonry


----------



## Benton (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome and enjoy your stay!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## DanielFerszt (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm a recently raised brother (Lodge 520 in Los Angeles). I hope you enjoy the experience as much as I did.


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 7, 2011)

NYC, LA ... coast to coast.  Welcome one, welcome all!


----------



## Chalms (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome brother


----------



## chrisu0017 (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## dizlwizl (Jun 10, 2011)

welcome from east texas


----------



## Joseph_OConnor (Jun 10, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------

